# Cannibalism thread



## RAXL

Suspected member of 'cannibal gang' yields, confirms reports on cannibalism

By BONG REBLANDO

GENERAL SANTOS CITY - One of the suspects in the grisly murder of a villager in Glan, Sarangani whose flesh was eaten and his blood drank by a "cannibal gang," was taken into custody, police said.

Senior Supt. Efren Valeriano, Sarangani police director, said Ruben Latang Jr., brother of Sabino and Angelito Latang, who were earlier captured by the police, surrendered to the police station in Glan with the help of Barangay Captain Boy Roque of Laguimit.

Before his surrender, another suspect, Enrique Dundan, yielded to the police in Glan, Valeriano stated in a report to Chief Supt. Danilo Mangila, Central Mindanao police chief.

Operatives of the police in nearby Jose Abad Santos town, Davao del Sur, backed up by Glan policemen, arrested Sabino and Angelito Latang for the killing of Celso Lamitod, barangay tanod of Riod del Pilar, Glan.

Mangila had ordered Valeriano to conduct a hunt for the "cannibal gang," which has sown terror in the far-flung villages at the borders of Glan, Sarangani and Jose Abad Santos in Davao del Sur.

In the 70s to 80s, the first "cannibalism" pratice was attributed to the group of "Kumander Bucay," whose members were reported to have eaten the flesh of their Muslim victims during the "Ilaga" and Moro rebel fighting.

Norberto Manero Jr., chieftain of the dreaded "Ilaga," a para-military group, was even convicted of slaying of Italian priest Fr. Tulio Favalli in Tulunan, North Cotabato, where, he and his brother allegedly tasted the brain of the slain priest.

In a press conference, Ruben Latang admitted that he took part in the killing of Lamitod last month but said, unlike his brothers Sabino and Angelito and the other gang members, he "did not eat the victim's flesh nor drink his blood."

Ruben said his conscience was bothering him everyday and has no peace of mind so he decided to surrender with the help of his friend, Barangay Captain Roque.

Also, the suspect confessed that the "cannibal gang" killed Lamitod for his unpaid debt of only R40.

He confirmed that the "cannibal gang" did eat the "human heart and liver" of their victims and drink their blood, believing that it is an effective "amulet" to protect them from bullets and bladed weapons.

"It's true that my brothers Sabino and Angelito and the rest of the gang, except me, took part in eating the flesh and drinking the blood of our victims as part of a ritual to acquired an amulet," Ruben Latang told reporters.
:xbones:

_I love the reporters name! Too funny._


----------



## RAXL

*Yummee*

  
Self-Confessed German Cannibal Convicted
May 09 8:22 AM US/Eastern
Email this story

By INGE TREICHEL
Associated Press Writer

FRANKFURT, Germany

A man who admitted killing an acquaintance he met on the Internet was convicted of murder and sentenced to life in prison Tuesday, following his retrial in a case that engrossed and appalled Germany.

Armin Meiwes, a 44-year-old computer technician, also was convicted of disturbing the peace of the dead. His lawyers had argued that the Frankfurt state court should instead convict him of the lesser offense of "killing on demand," on the grounds that he was only following his victim's wishes.

The retrial of Meiwes opened in January. It was held after a federal appeals court overturned his initial manslaughter conviction to allow prosecutors to seek a tougher sentence.

At the retrial, Meiwes renewed a detailed confession, telling the court his version of the grisly details of the March 2001 killing of Bernd Juergen Brandes at Meiwes' home in the central town of Rotenburg.

Meiwes said Brandes _ who had traveled from Berlin after answering his Internet posting under the pseudonym "Franky" seeking a young man for "slaughter and consumption" _ wanted to be stabbed to death after drinking a bottle of cold medicine to lose consciousness. He testified that Brandes, 43, had wanted to "be eaten alive."

"Otherwise, I would never have done it," Meiwes, who captured the killing on video, told the court during the trial.

Meiwes also maintained that Brandes had urged him to carry out further killings after his death.

Still, the defendant claimed he had hesitated before going through with the act.

"I wanted to eat him _ I didn't want to kill him," he told the court.

Police tracked down and arrested Meiwes in December 2002 after a student in Austria alerted them to a message Meiwes had posted on the Internet seeking a man willing to be killed and eaten.

In early 2004, a court in the city of Kassel convicted Meiwes of manslaughter and sentenced him to 8 1/2 years in prison, but prosecutors appealed the verdict.

Federal judges overturned the original ruling last year and ordered a retrial, arguing the lower court, in rejecting murder charges, failed to give sufficient consideration to the sexual motive behind the killing.


----------



## RAXL

*Yummy.*

A SLOVAKIAN man has been charged with attempted murder after a pensioner was savaged by a cackling "cannibal" during a raid on his home.:ninja: :xbones:

Jan Ometak, 26, from Princess Avenue, Hereford, is accused of attacking the resident in the village of Lyonshall, near Hereford, in the early hours of Monday morning.

Doug Morgan, 75, and his wife Valerie were getting ready for bed when a maniac dived through a lounge window left open because of the heatwave.

A fierce tussle broke out as the intruder punched the OAP - then bit him repeatedly. He chewed off Doug's thumb and ATE it, police said.

He is also thought to have ripped off the villager's left nipple with his teeth - and tore chunks from his face and upper body.

Cops who arrived at the scene had to drag the nut off blood-covered Doug, who had passed out with shock.

They then used CS gas to knock him out. One officer was bitten and needed hospital treatment.

A police source said it was like a scene from the horror film The Silence of the Lambs, in which cannibal killer Hannibal Lecter wears a gruesome mask.

The source added: "There was blood on the walls and this guy was just laughing like a maniac."

Last night Doug was in a serious but stable condition in Bristol's Frenchay hospital. Shocked Valerie, who locked herself in the bathroom after witnessing the attack, was at his bedside. She is also in her 70s.

The psycho struck just after 1am on Monday.

Police yesterday sent a team of officers to the village to reassure locals it had been a "highly unusual and random attack".

But they remained rigid with fear. One neighbour said: "Everyone is scared witless. There is talk of a cannibal attack in the village and no one can quite take it in.

"The old chap lived a peaceful life with his wife, then someone jumped through his window and bit off his thumb. It doesn't bear thinking about."

Doug and Valerie had only moved to their "dream cottage" less than two years ago after he had a triple heart bypass.

Cops last night confirmed Doug had suffered serious bite wounds, had lost a thumb and chunks of flesh from his face and body.

They do not think robbery was the attacker's motive for entering the house. And it is understood he had no connection with his victim.

The police source said: "It was a bizarre and appalling attack on an old man. We have no idea why the attacker chose their house but there are mental health issues in this case.

"Mr Morgan put up a brave fight but was set about in a cannibalistic way. His thumb could not be sewn back on because the attacker had literally eaten it."

Doug and Valerie live in a half-timbered cottage that was a gatehouse to an estate. The maniac is thought to have gone on the rampage before the attack - and the property showed signs of it last night.

Smashed lounge and kitchen windows were boarded up. The windscreen of Doug's silver Renault Megane was broken and the garden shed was trashed.


----------



## Hellrazor

Wow, I feel sorry for the crazy guy. What would it feel like to be that nuts. Poor old peeps too. That would be terrifying.


----------



## Hella

ewww. that is just...ewww.


----------



## Sinister

Yummy indeed. As if old folks don't have enough problems with trying to get Social Security, Alzheimers, abusive convalescent homes and brittle bones they now have to worry about window diving cannibals...what is this world coming to?  

Where do you find this stuff, Rob? :googly:


----------



## RAXL

Sinister said:


> Where do you find this stuff, Rob? :googly:


Ha ha!
Power of the internet my friend. If you search the deepest darkest corners, it's all out there. :jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Cannibal prisoner kills/eats cellmate*

*Cannibal suspect called schizophrenic*
French prisoner who said he killed, ate part of cellmate sought isolation

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16491275/


----------



## skullboy

killing and eating a willing victim.


Willing victim? sounds like a pyhon skit.


----------



## HibLaGrande

mmmm, tastes like chicken.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I don't think he's a cannibal. I think he just did it to get his own cell.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*A Very Cannibal Christmas*

And to all, a good night!

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/br...to-help-eat-body/story-e6frf7jx-1225843823901


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Cannibal restaurant*

_"Meat's meat and a man's gotta eat"_ -

I agree with the idea this is a fake promotion to garner publicity......but still fun 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/aug/26/cannibal-restaurant-flime-germany


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewwww, gross!:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, as thought - a hoax.

http://www.aolnews.com/world/article/berlin-cannibal-restaurant-revealed-as-hoax/19619077


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Cannibal curry*

_Police in Pakistan have arrested two men for allegedly digging up a newly buried corpse and eating its flesh in a curry.

A senior police officer, Malik Abdul Rehman, told the Guardian the brothers had been eating corpses for at least a year, but some local media reports alleged that they had been human flesh eaters for a decade._

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/apr/04/pakistan-brothers-corpse-curry


----------



## RoxyBlue

I saw this one as well. Those people are not right in the head.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ewwww! I'm seriously grossed out...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Russian police have arrested a guy who ate his friend's liver with potatoes.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20110517/od_nm/us_russia_crime


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, of course he was arrested. Everyone knows the proper accompaniment to liver is fried onions and bacon, not potatoes.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*"Mummies, Cannibals and Vampires" by Dr. Richard Sugg*

Among the more interesting facts documented in this book is that British royalty dined on human flesh.

_They have long been famed for their love of lavish banquets and rich recipes. But what is less well known is that the British royals also had a taste for human flesh.

A new book on medicinal cannibalism has revealed that possibly as recently as the end of the 18th century British royalty swallowed parts of the human body._

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ned-human-flesh-dont-worry-300-years-ago.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know what the best part about that link was? When I clicked on it, there was an ad for CareFirst at the top of the page:googly:


----------



## debbie5

I don't understand what the fuss is about ... the royals are all zombies.. So eating human flesh is kinda...normal??


----------

